
Ask HN: How to cope with the “Fear of missing out”? - lainon
I&#x27;m kind of addicted to Reddit, Hacker News etc. and refresh them quite often because I might miss something. 
How does on get out of this habbit?
======
twobyfour
1) accept that you're never ever going to be able to absorb all the news, even
in one narrow field, even if you spend 80 hours per week trying to keep up
with it.

2) ask yourself what's the worst thing that could possibly happen if you
missed an article or comment that didn't make it to (or didn't stay on) the
front page.

3) find an alternative habit to fill those minutes between tasks at work or
when you're killing time at home. A puzzle game on your phone, a book to read,
a project to work on.

4) force yourself (via content blockers or just disconnecting from the
internet) to avoid reading those sites for a day. Afterwards check in with
yourself and notice that nothing's wrong. Do it again, for 3 days this time.
Then a week.

------
Powerofmene
Disconnect from the sites for a day or more. So you miss out on a bit of news,
what is going to happen? If you stay connected nonstop it is not likely you
are really paying focused attention to the content.

Balance is critical in everything we do.

------
Artlav
By arriving at a realization that there is more things out there than there
are hours in a day, so unless you make a time machine you can't explore it
all.

Don't push it too far, however - i dread opening HN because there would be
plenty of interesting things there that i can't hope to make myself within one
lifetime, so i rarely ever visit now.

